# Lowish carb breakfast cereal



## Lucylemonpip (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi

Just thought I’d share these pics and info on a breakfast cereal that I discovered yesterday in Sainsbury’s. The carb amount per 40g is 5.9 and 14.8 per 100g. 

I used 20g, and added almond milk, some chopped almonds, chia seed, psyllium husk and ground flaxseed, with a dash of cream and some sweetener.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 26, 2020)

I wonder why they think it is a good idea to add sugar - it is just over 10 percent sugar, from the 'nectar' on top of the fruit content I assume - I'd consider buying it if it wasn't so sugary.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Feb 26, 2020)

@Drummer - Oh, blast it!  Lol. I thought it was good for a cereal, but you’re right, that sugar isn’t good, even if the carb amount is not bad for a cereal.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 26, 2020)

I used to work for Lyons Tetley - the food people - I sometimes feel rather embarrassed about it - developing food with that fairydust quality was the aim - just make sure it was as cheap as possible to make but looked like a superfood.
I even worked on a bacon flavoured pancake mixture. It had chewy bits - they were soya.


----------



## Maz2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Isn't it the naturally occurring sugar from the fruit though which I would not have thought was as bad although it is sugar, of course.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 29, 2020)

All sugar is natural but it isn't intrinsically good or bad - I'm a bit ambivalent about the manufacture of foods these days, having been involved in it - it could be so much better than it is.


----------



## Neens (Feb 29, 2020)

Unfortunately similar products which are much lower in sugars are higher in carbs. This does look good. Hope you enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> @Drummer - Oh, blast it!  Lol. I thought it was good for a cereal, but you’re right, that sugar isn’t good, even if the carb amount is not bad for a cereal.



I would let your meter (and your tastebuds!) decide Lucy. If it doesn’t cause too much BG upheaval and you like it, I would crack on!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

It may also be affected by how you serve it. With milk? With yoghurt? What level of fat is in either of those?

Food absorption seems to be about far more that simple numbers to me sometimes. Hope you’ve found a cereal that works for you @Lucylemonpip - enjoy it!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

I have just finished reading a book called The Truth About Diets which discuss alot on gut microbes, and as many of us find we all,seem to react to,and tolerate foods differently.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Mar 1, 2020)

@everydayupsanddowns - thank you Mike.   I also sometimes have half of one weetabix, instead of the aforementioned cereal, of which I have 20g (not 40g). I then add chia seed, ground flaxseed, psyllium husk and almonds. I use almond milk and a splash of double cream. After a minute or so, it all thickens up like a pudding, but it is nice and although I could have things like meat for breakfast and eggs etc, this cereal concoction requires no forward planning.

I have had bacon and eggs for breakfast and other meats and cheese, but I’d prefer not to, as I used to be a semi-vegetarian and cut down on meat. This cereal or the half weetabix option is quick to make and does not raise by bg by more than 2mmol, so I think I’ll stick with it.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

It does appear to suit so stick with it.
The book I mentioned in the previous post the Doctor who wrote, went vegetarian for a while but realised he ended up with a deficiency, so he eats meat a couple of times a month to solve it,


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> I have had bacon and eggs for breakfast and other meats and cheese, but I’d prefer not to, as I used to be a semi-vegetarian and cut down on meat. This cereal or the half weetabix option is quick to make and does not raise by bg by more than 2mmol, so I think I’ll stick with it.



That’s a great result Lucy! In my opinion there’s no need to go looking for anything else if you are getting results like that (unless you just get bored of it or fancy a change, of course!)


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Mar 1, 2020)

@grovesy - yes, I think I will stick to this breakfast. It’s quick and easy and tastes okay.  

I was a proper vegetarian a few years ago, but my downfall was not bacon, as a lot of veggie’s succumb to. No, of all things, it was a flippin chilli kebab!!! It was lush tho. Lol. Since then, meat and poultry had crept back in and now being T2, on low carb for weight loss and good bg’s, I am eating more meat, but to counter this a bit more, I have also increased my fish consumption. 

When first diagnosed, I made cookies and such with coconut flour. Quite a lot of the recipes called for multiple eggs and quite honestly, the finished results tasted so eggy, they were horrible.  Things made with almond flour are much better for my tastebuds.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

I have never bought in to the substitute  products myself.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2020)

Oooh! - ground almonds used instead of normal wheat flour - you're missing such a lot of tasty recipes !  Ground almonds are just a normal storecupboard item, not like anything 'weird' !


----------



## Sally W (Mar 1, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have just finished reading a book called The Truth About Diets which discuss alot on gut microbes, and as many of us find we all,seem to react to,and tolerate foods differently.


@grovesy im very interested in Gut health....could you let me know the author please?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

Sally W said:


> @grovesy im very interested in Gut health....could you let me know the author please?


The book is called The Diet Myth by Tim Spector. 





trophywench said:


> Oooh! - ground almonds used instead of normal wheat flour - you're missing such a lot of tasty recipes !  Ground almonds are just a normal storecupboard item, not like anything 'weird' !


I don't have ground almonds in my store cupboard.Not sure I have got flour in the cupboard at the moment.


----------



## Maz2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Drummer said:


> All sugar is natural but it isn't intrinsically good or bad - I'm a bit ambivalent about the manufacture of foods these days, having been involved in it - it could be so much better than it is.


Would agree with that Drummer.  I try to avoid processed foods and those I do have, not very often.  Can't do much about dairy being processed though.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> The book is called The Diet Myth by Tim Spector.
> I don't have ground almonds in my store cupboard.Not sure I have got flour in the cupboard at the moment.


Thanks @grovesy. I’ve seen the weight loss programme he did on TV.  It’s a good diet and I find if I stick to it I feel much better, particularly my mood. Getting 20 different vegetables a week can be a challenge but well worth it.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 2, 2020)

Sally W said:


> Thanks @grovesy. I’ve seen the weight loss programme he did on TV.  It’s a good diet and I find if I stick to it I feel much better, particularly my mood. Getting 20 different vegetables a week can be a challenge but well worth it.


I thought he talked alot of sense. Much of what he said about people responding in differnt ways, is what is borne out here all the time.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Mar 3, 2020)

Actually, I’ve relooked at psyllium husk carbs and it‘s around 89g carbs per 100g, so if you want a good couple of scoops to help with the fibre aspect, it knocks the overall carb total up a bit. However, you could partially substitute this with some ground almonds, as they too are a good source of fibre and I’ve read that they are good re cholesterol and they’re lower in carbs than psyllium husks.


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2020)

This morning I had 45gms of Lidl’s Simply Sumptuous ‘Really Nutty’ muesli with some berries and half a banana. In addition, I had a slice of Burgen with a small rasher of bacon. My BG rise after 2 hours was 1.6. I know that we all react differently but for those missing cereal, might be worth trying.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 22, 2020)

Browser said:


> This morning I had 45gms of Lidl’s Simply Sumptuous ‘Really Nutty’ muesli with some berries and half a banana. In addition, I had a slice of Burgen with a small rasher of bacon. My BG rise after 2 hours was 1.6. I know that we all react differently but for those missing cereal, might be worth trying.


Is the 1.6 a typo?


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry for any confusion but I’m not sure what your question means. I was 7.8 before breakfast and 9.4   after 2 hours. Is that not a rise of 1.6?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry I read that was your reading after 2 hours,


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Sorry I read that was your reading after 2 hours,


No problems, grovesy,  you had me thinking I was on the wrong tack with monitoring or was misinterpreting the chart.


----------

